# Maple removal - U2's Vertigo



## squad143 (Nov 25, 2009)

Here is another vid:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6oIo8_PYNk

Soundtrack is U2's Vertigo.

Left the background noise in cause JTinaTree likes the sound of the MS200. So do I.

Mostly cut and chuck work. Had to tie off a branch due to proximity of neighboring tree.


----------



## Treetom (Nov 26, 2009)

Keep postin' squad 143. I feel like I'm right there in the tree.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Nov 26, 2009)

squad143 said:


> Left the background noise in cause JTinaTree likes the sound of the MS200. So do I.



Can't say I blame either of you for that. Great vids, man.


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice job and vid man! 

I like to use a notch rather than snap cut personally though. Next time you do a tree like that try to take as big a piece as you can, and get it to land as flat as you can, using a regular old box. the angle of the box as well as the height + length of the piece all factor into how flat the piece lands (to varying degrees), it becomes sort of like a game. I also read recently about a one fith rule with regards to flat landings...but I just learned from doing, so I really cant say much about that. 

Just a suggestion, take it or leave it.


----------



## squad143 (Nov 27, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> I like to use a notch rather than snap cut personally though. Just a suggestion, take it or leave it.




Thanks for the info treeMDS. I've used the notch before and have varied results in getting it to land flat. On jobs that the landing zone can be destroyed, I'll play with it. It is sometimes fun seeing how much spin you can get on a large chunk. However, it is a timing thing that takes practice, so when the LZ is an issue, as with most things, I usually stick with what works for me.


----------



## Tree Pig (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice video and beautiful country up there. What are the marking cuts for before you remove the chunks?


----------



## Blakesmaster (Nov 27, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Nice video and beautiful country up there. What are the marking cuts for before you remove the chunks?



I'd assume for firewood. Easier to eye up one length of firewood than two.


----------



## squad143 (Nov 28, 2009)

Right you are Blakesmaster.


----------



## outofmytree (Nov 29, 2009)

I am insanely jealous of your POV camera. I feel the need to spend some dollars to catch up! Of course then I would have to raise my game or edit out the occasional one hand cut. Not that I ever 1 hand my 200t. Honest. :jester:

Great vid squad. Love the editing work you have done. Just kept the money shots! Music and background sound works a treat. Keep em coming.


----------



## Tree Pig (Nov 29, 2009)

thats what I figured but you have guys on the ground cutting just seemed weird that the climber was marking the firewood cuts in the tree.


----------



## squad143 (Nov 29, 2009)

Stihl-o-matic,

I found it easier for me to do this to get the exact length when cutting, say a 48" piece (3 lengths of 16" firewood). Otherwise I usually ended up cutting 54", 46", etc, it was all over the map. This way the firewood pile was more consistent and there was less waste.

I usually only do this for customers who specify an exact length (for their woodstove). If it is fireplace or campfire wood, an inch here or there doesn't matter.


----------



## Tree Pig (Nov 29, 2009)

Ahh I get it, your measuring for overall length before you take your cut. I was thinking you were marking because your ground guys weren't smart enough to measure correctly. Silly me thanks for the answer.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks good Squad. I was gonna use that song one of these days too, but for some reason didn't think it would fly with Youtube, good choice though. I had Disturbed and Lincoln Park lined up for my last video and they muted that, so win some lose some. Some tunes just work and Vertigo is one of them.

I dig the marking of the firewood, suitable technique in my book.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Nov 29, 2009)

Just for the record, I had Neil Young's Rockin' in the Free World on my first video ever and Youtube denied it. A purely great timber blazin tune it is.:rocker:


----------



## Signoflife (Nov 29, 2009)

I agree nice editing to the tunes.

In what area in Ontario was that removal at?


----------



## squad143 (Nov 29, 2009)

Signoflife said:


> In what area in Ontario was that removal at?



Kennisis Lake. It is approx. 1/2 hr. north of Haliburton.


----------



## squad143 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for the words guys.

Nailsbeats,

YouTube is kinda funny that way. I think they are getting more selective as time goes on.

My first video (pictures only) I did to Linkin Park's Numb:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19giVtM4mEA&feature=channel

There is alot of great tunes out there suitable for tree work vids. Just time consuming picking them.


----------



## outofmytree (Nov 30, 2009)

squad143 said:


> Thanks for the words guys.
> 
> Nailsbeats,
> 
> ...



Guys there is help for the youtube blues. Pm me for a link that will help.


----------



## Signoflife (Nov 30, 2009)

squad143 said:


> Kennisis Lake. It is approx. 1/2 hr. north of Haliburton.



That is a great area, we snowmobile around there. My buddy has a cottage in the Dorset area and I know we go over Raven, Oxtongue, Kawagama, Lake of Bays, etc... can't remember if Kennisis is on one of our loops, but either way it is beautiful country.


----------



## JTinaTree (Nov 30, 2009)

squad143 said:


> Here is another vid:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6oIo8_PYNk
> 
> ...



Sweeeet!!!!! nice job on the editing on the start of the song and throwing those blocks down... And for the sweet sound of that 200t ..keep up the good work

Joey


----------



## bulldoglover (Dec 1, 2009)

Squad, just looked at your dead maple removal-witbi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_PdOrAonEQ&feature=channel Nice work, I've never seen the tire trick. I assume it helps save the lawn? keep the videos coming!!


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 1, 2009)

bulldoglover said:


> Squad, just looked at your dead maple removal-witbi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_PdOrAonEQ&feature=channel Nice work, I've never seen the tire trick. I assume it helps save the lawn? keep the videos coming!!



Yeah that tire trick kind of rocked. Only problem is I would spend half the day trying to shoot 3 pointers tip first and end up with a big hole in the lawn.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Dec 3, 2009)

Frickan nuts, now I hate heights even more.


----------



## squad143 (Dec 4, 2009)

Signoflife said:


> That is a great area, we snowmobile around there. My buddy has a cottage in the Dorset area and I know we go over Raven, Oxtongue, Kawagama, Lake of Bays, etc... can't remember if Kennisis is on one of our loops, but either way it is beautiful country.



Yes, snowmobiling is great up that way. The D101B trail running north out of Dorset is one of my favorites. The Tall Pines Snowmobile Club does a good job on the grooming. Since it surrounds my cottage, I ride a lot in the Haliburton Forest & Wildlife Preserve. You should come out to their Poker Run, third Saturday in Feburary I believe. It's a good time.


----------



## squad143 (Dec 4, 2009)

bulldoglover said:


> Nice work, I've never seen the tire trick. I assume it helps save the lawn? keep the videos coming!!



Yes it does, I've used it on quite a few cut and chucks.


----------



## squad143 (Dec 4, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Only problem is I would spend half the day trying to shoot 3 pointers tip first and end up with a big hole in the lawn.



:agree2:
Ya, its tempting.


----------

